# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Murph's Trip Report... new places, old faces and ROOKIE mistakes!!!

## murph

Nov 23rd has finally come!...

Plane ride was same as usual Maine to Philly slept the entire way then the excitement starts when you know everyone getting on to the next plane is heading to paradise all smiles each with their own story. Where theyre going, where theyve been, family trips, weddings- its always fun on that leg of the trip. 

Landing in MoBay and Im in the zone the get me out of this airport asap zone I walk right by all of the Club MoBay workers holding up there little signs for all of the VIP arrivals when wifey points one out to me. Holy Snikeys- it has our name on it! I see her smile and know she was up to no good! I love wifey and her little surprises the young gentleman rushes us through everything nice and fast. Note to anyone bringing items down to Jamaica- using Club MoBay gets you around all of those silly questions are these 40 pairs of youth sized sneakers for you?... So the gentleman asks do you want to go to your taxi or to the lounge Hmmm the thought of free drinks completely dissolved my previous mindset of get out fast. Now Im on island time we sit and drink red stripes and rum punches. We also fill our bags with their snacks. Before we leave the lounge we both filled our huge insulated cups to the brim with rum punch. Back home we call these road sodas. So off we go with our sodas to meet our new guy Linston. But not before a quick stop at the duty free shop for some Appleton. $17.50 was the price. 

Linston met us with a big smile. No rush rush hurry hurry for this guy- hes as laid back as they come and as safe a driver as it gets. Quick stop in MoBay to exchange some loot and were off! This year we decided to bring our blender which was a wonderful decision- so one of our missions was to grab some fruit. So we stop off in Lucea at the market- as we landed in on a Saturday. The market was busy but we managed to find everything we needed. Cost was $15US for pineapple, papayas, mangos and lots of bananas. It was also the first time Ive had a pineapple carved up for me- thats a real treat to watch. Getting back to the car Linston got a ticket for 100J he laughed to the officers saying he cant get security for that cheap- as the officers were hovering around his car until we got back. We all laughed. 

The vibe was perfect, Linston drove nice and slow and was accommodating to us in any way. 

We arrive at Coco and the wave of accomplishment sets in finally we are here in Negril we did it again feeling grateful and blessed we walk into the office. Wifey and I have a little plan we have been executing perfectly recently book the cheapest room in the joint, then when you get there try to upgrade to the best room in the joint for the least amount possible. Usually places are more than willing to get you to upgrade and this indeed was the case! We see our deluxe room and decide to see the beachfront suites and yes... the Honeymoon Suite/ Coco Villa. Beachfront was $40 extra per night, Honeymoon was $60 extra per night. So I do some finagling and got the Honeymoon suite for $60 per night with one free night= bringing the upgrade to $45 extra per night. Done Deal!  Here are some pics of our home for the next four days









Getting to Coco at around 4pm we ran and jumped in the water as fast as we could you know how that feels- once you hit that sand and the warm water ahhhh. 



Quick change and call to Linston as its Saturday night... we gots things to do and people to see!!!

----------


## papamark

Oh ya...this is gonna be good!
Bring it Murph...

----------


## yetta

So loving this report!  Great pictures so far and your descriptions are perfection. Linston is such a nice dude!!  Anxious to hear more. I am counting down the days for the big trip! At this point, even waiting in line at customs sounds good to me. LOL

----------


## WestEndGirl

Lol Yetta, I am right behind you.... In more ways than one!

Murph, Been thinking about you guys! Wondering how the trip was 
& if you're freezing back in Maine!
It is COLD in the Motor City! Can't wait to feel the warmth of Jamaica! Soon come!

So funny, I was verbally saying aaaah right along with you just thinking about that water.

Awesome upgrade!

Off to a great start..........!!!

----------


## T&A

Great start and very nice pics...Soooooo cold here, it's nice to transport the soul to a warmer place  :Smile:

----------


## kaycee

Very nice start! Ready for more!

----------


## Canadageorge

We have been waiting for this.  So far so good, I can feel that water and taste that rum.  Too bad we didn't get there at the same time  but we don't go until March.  We decided we went too early last year so by the time the cottage at Xtabi was available it was March.  Its going to be a long winter.  Can't wait to hear about Treasure Beach, keep them coming.  G and J

----------


## billndonna

Great report so far,please keep it coming!!

----------


## Reggae Roy

Good stuff. Looking forward to more.

----------


## Mike_D

Whooo-ahhh! A new Murph trip report! Your off to a great start - looking forward to the rest.

----------


## murph

Thanks guys. 

hey WestEnd! Hey canadaG and Mike D...Oh yeah she's bitter cold out... but Im loving every second of it. Being an avid snowmobiler... its great for us as all the lakes freeze nicely- which are pretty much our highway to anywhere (even to work!) Then with this big storm a comin... we're off to the races. I do love my snow just as much as I love that warm sand...



More report to come...

----------


## ladyluckireland

Can't wait to read more

----------


## jimnkim

Looking forward to more. Love the start. :Smile:

----------


## MikeyNYC

Did you make it to Treasure Beach?

----------


## murph

So its Saturday night and we head to Ivans. Dinner was delicious- we split the Seafood Linguini and crab cake appetizer. Out of the corner of my eye I spot the infamous duo Sunny and CherryNorth! I hate talking to people while they eat- so I decide not to interrupt- as I was sure Id run into them again.  

From there we walk up the lane and head to Seastar. 

SEeeeeStttttaaaar in the west end. SEeeeeeaaaaSttttttaaaarrr good times and good friends. Funny that song always reminds me of Dirty Dancing when they sing that corny song about the lodge Hearts, hands, and voices voices, hearts and hands 

Anyway we make it right on time- buffet was winding down and Steven West was about to come on stage. We dance our tails off and LOVE his music. Actually that reminds me... we bought his new CD and I havent unpacked it or played it yet bonus! Of course all good things come to an end and when the old American classics start playing- thats our cue to peace out. I just cant put myself through it... Ive tried and failed every time. We head out the iron gates of Seastar and head down the lane. A quick walk to Eddies for a little fireside chicken and chat. I love sitting by the fire, always have-always will so of course Eddies draws me in.  That and the tasty tasty chicken! We had a long day and decide to cab it back with Dancing Ronnie. We get the best sleep ever and wake up to this.





We can hear OOOOOoooooorange juice guy. AAAAAAAaany fruit? lady and of course CCCCccccccccccciiiiiggggartte Smokey! All these sounds were enjoyed right from our bed- making it the perfect way to rise n shine! 


A slow walk down to breakfast for some Ackee & saltfish- that was exactly what I needed.

*And then comes one of the ROOKIE MISTAKES!!!! So bad... I cant believe I let this happen to Wifey!!! I was right there... I could have and SHOULD HAVE prevented this*

----------


## WestEndGirl

DARN YOU!!!!!!!!   You just had to stop there, didn't you?!  lolol

----------


## TizzyATX

Hahaha. That's not fair murph

----------


## DConkle

Soon come back please!

----------


## murph

*SWEET BABY JESUS THE HORROR!!!* 

To watch this unfold in front of my very eyes...

She slipped right off and plunged into the deep dark unapologetic sea









Luckily I was there to capture the moment of complete horror on her face 


We are not new to Negril but we are new to these damn floaties. At CoCo La Palm theyre freekin everywhere!

Well this was Wifeys first attempt at the floatie mount after much practice she got it down just fine.

----------


## Carolina

awww your wife is so pretty.....great photos..

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

HaHa! She _really_ looks horrified. Great stuff man!

----------


## nutz4travel

She looks like she's having an absolute blast!  Keep it comin'!

----------


## WestEndGirl

She's radiant, enjoying her fun in the sun!

(My last experience with a floatie was Shamu at Catcha.....wasn't so pretty!
But that's another story!)

----------


## Tanfastic

Murph my wife would kill me if I told the story of her falling off the kayak in Negril last year and the fact she couldn't get back in it for almost 15 minutes. I so wish I had my camera but I don't think I could have taken a picture because I was in convulsions from laughing so hard! Love the report, keep it flowing... 

Opps I guess I just told it. ; )

----------


## murph

Sitting on these floaties in warm water under the hot sun... warm sand... cool breeze... cold stripes... stingrays frequently just swimming right by us... this is why we're here! This is why we've worked our arses off and cut back on other things in our life... and its ALL SO SO WORTH IT!!!



Bonus round!... Not sure if anybody remembers when I collected $ for my co-workers' "Big Bamboo Fund"... but low and behold those chumps only went through 1/2 of the $300US I raised for them. Well we arent about to let that go to waste- so we head over to Treehouse for drinks and lunch... and more drinks. 

We also take full advantage of our little friend... our new collapsable cooler! Always full of stripes and ice- just like god intended. I recommend this technique 



For dinner- we again decide to head to the Best End and get dropped off at Canoe. We love starting our West end journeys here.We had some of Kirby's Famous 7 rum punches and for the first time evah we split the Lion Fish- which was as good as everybodys been saying it is! We head out the road and pop into to see Connie at Jenny's. We meet some cool peeps in the 'stupid zone' and share some laughs and some cake. 

From there we head to one of our favorite spots... NO LIMIT BAR. As we are walking we keep running into familiar faces and they keep asking "you going to the party?" Im like "Were going to No Limit" They be like "Yeah THE PARTY". I didnt think much of it until we got closer and heard the beats. People were everywhere, Ive never seen No Limit this crazy. Girls dancing all sexy right in the road... people were drizzunk! Actually super drizunk... so when in Rome? hahaha From there we headed over to say hello to Elvis at Peewees and he explains to us whats going on with our friend, the Crabman. So sad to hear, but lets just say that the warnings of 'Do not go there' should be listened to. 

Some good advice, that worked so perfectly for us... was to print out all trusted taxi's phone #s on one small pocket size sheet and laminate it. Being tanked and being real late- it worked out perfectly and I went through the list one at a time. Donald came and picked us up. Donald is cool sheet- we kept his card form last reach and do recommend using him. 

Donald drops us off and says "Hope to see you guys soon!"

Well... thats when the *BIGGEST ROOKIE MISTAKE OCCURS!!!* Donald didnt realize how fast he would be seing us again!

----------


## justchuck

Great report!

----------


## jenb

OMG that bathtub...just had to say that
great report, great pics. can't wait for more...pics of that bathtub  :Smile:

----------


## Mike_D

> We meet some cool peeps in the 'stupid zone' and share some laughs and some cake.


STUPID ZONE!!!!!! Can't wait to spend some time there in February.

I like the way you guys roll. Hitting all the right spots on the West End. Looking forward to reading more.

----------


## murph

Here you go jenb! The only other one I could find. And remember kids... its not the size of the tub that matters... its the MIRRORS!  :Wink:

----------


## jenb

Haha, thanks murph

----------


## Bluez

Sounds like you're having a blast, keep the reports coming  :Cool:   I'll be reading while we brave this miserable storm that's coming our way.

----------


## heater

Loving your report, can you share the story about what is going on with the crabman?  That was on out list of places to eat.

----------


## murph

For now Bentleys is closed. Keep him in your thoughts and prayers. Lets hope he will get better and get the shop open once again!

----------


## rennie69

Hey murph, been following your trip report, great read and informative so far. We'll be in Negril on the 24th of Jan for our first trip. We're staying at the White Sands the first night. You mentioned a few places like the "Party Zone" I'm thinking there are some places we should make sure we see. Is that the real name of the place the "Party Zone"?
Look forward to reading the rest of your report. Cheers.

----------


## Rastaron

T&A no kidden its cold up here, not sure it got up to the normal high temp even once in the past 4 weeks and a whole bunch of below zero temps is enough already.  where you all from, we are up in the fox valley

----------


## murph

rennie69... oh man you must be getting excited- first trip! The 'stupid zone' not party zone.. is just a little section off to the side of Connie's Country Western Bar/ also known as Jenny's. Just a little area that you can go get 'stupid' in  :Smile:  I would recommend doing as I always do.. pick any night... cab it to Canoe around 3pm for happy hour then stroll up the west end just stopping at every place on the way. Before you know it you will be making friends and having blast. This would be called the 'West End', one of Negril's other gems (beside's the beach, etc). Have fun!

----------


## Mike_D

> You mentioned a few places like the "Party Zone" I'm thinking there are some places we should make sure we see. Is that the real name of the place the "Party Zone"?
> Look forward to reading the rest of your report. Cheers.


You are probably thinking about what Murph referred to as the "Stupid Zone". The Stupid Zone is the outdoor "smoking" lounge at Jenny's/C&D Country Western Pub.  Connie, the proprietor, generally doesn't allow smoking indoors, so she directs patrons to this outdoor area. Awesome place to hang-out (the restaurant/bar and the Stupid Zone).

EDIT: murph beat me to it!

----------


## rennie69

I stand corrected. Yes getting very excited. Reading as much as we can about Negril? Actually finding myself waking up at 3 in the morning with Negril on my mind. Sometimes even logging into the forums because I can't get back to sleep :-)

----------


## limeex2

I forget how fun the west end can be. Last couple of times down to da rock has been with rookies, so they are naturally attracted to and comfy with the beach. I enjoy the trip reports and being able to "see" Negril through someone else's eye's. The next time someone tells me how beautiful the snow is, I will hit them over the head(kiddin) with my snow shovel. Man, I need to get outa here.......

----------


## murph

Back to the trip report....

Our second *HUGE ROOKIE* mistake... we completely wasted $1,000!...

We make it back to CoCo. Hammerstiened- rum n tingin it. Feeling good- after such a fun partay.  I think we were so happy to get back we *COMPLETELY FORGOT*... to eat! So we all got a good laugh... As 5 minutes ago Donald says "Hope to see you guys soon" ... "Bet you didnt think it was gonna be that soon!" So he swings back and takes us to the corner bar for some sweet sweet fried chicken. You know how when your drizunk things just taste sooo gooooood... well this was indeed the case. $1000 Jamaican was the price for the ride back up to the West end and back to beach. 

I reach into the fridge for a little bit more cake pop a couple more stripes on the porch and we call it a night!

----------


## murph

We wake up *SOOOO WELLLL RESTED!* Its amazing how sound we sleep in Jamaica. Again we awaken to the soothing sounds of the beach. Nothing planned for today... but it is starting to set in that tomorrow will be our last day in Negril before heading to the South Coast.  Bittersweet....

----------


## murph

Today we do nothing but relax... at one point it rained pretty heavy during one of our walks- so we did take shelter. The name of the place was the Giddy House. Cool place with a cool vibe. They were also serving up some tasty lobster patties so we got a couple of dem. Heres a couple photos from the Giddy House






I rarely use the term L.O.L.- as Im just not a laugh out louder kind of guy... although at two different times during the day- I sure did LOL

#1... a great line... Im at a beer shack on the road and ask the guy for some "Lion Pride"... he returns "Yes... do you have any lion bud?" yeah.. I laughed out loud to that one

and then not too longer after that...

#2... another good one... were on the beach and this guy comes up to us and says all excited, "HEY!!! rememeber me?"  hmmm... (no) "Im the guy from the first day of your first trip here" ... Oh man I cracked up- I even told him "Dude, that is a freekin good one!" 

We bought a cool lion that day... it actually ended up being wifey's "SubstiMoogy"! See she always sleeps with her favorite cat (Moogy) in this one position- right up by the pillow. At night I would slip in the lion as her cat's substitute... so we started calling the lion "SubstiMoogy"



Heres a couple pics of the sunset that evening...





That night we decided to head to the Rockhouse and call for their free pickup service. Well we sat out by the road for about 3 stripes and ended up cabbing it... to Chio Jamaica. Awesome dinner but we were super tired so no craziness that night. Just another sound sleeeeep...

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Great stuff so far.  Sounds like our paths need to cross one of these time.

----------


## murph

true dat Flip.... true dat!

----------


## murph

Wakey wakey... another perfect day in paradise!



Today's our last day in Negril... not knowing what to expect of the South Coast, we take time today and widdle off some our Christmas shopping list. 

Its funny... we've never stayed anywhere before with actual 'security'... so any interaction with any passerby selling goods was interesting... You say hello and within seconds the security guy is just standing there eirily quiet... just watching. The only noise he made was when I pulled the 'bundle' technique. The lady was telling me what each piece of jewelry costs, and I was like yeah individually... but I want the bundle price. He just mummered "yes... bundle price" in agreement. It was funny and strange having security around... its like.. yeah, bud- its okay I can talk to people on my own thanks! I guess it was just different to us- because we never experienced that. 

We did a lot more extreme floating that day and eventually made it over to Treehouse continue to eat through our $150 credit- that was no problem. We met Gail- man I couldve sopped her up with a biscuit shes so happy and awesome!

We stopped over at Aunties and had one of those super deep converations with Nackus. He was super happy with himself going all natural and was excited to share how great he felt because of it.

Back at Coco we dip in the hottub a bit. Its nice and secluded... and its actually HOT! A hot hot tub in Negril... a first for us!





I called Petrona at the Castle just to let Teddy know to expect us for dinner tonight- we also put our orders in now- again just to make sure all is good. We cab it up to the West End and was greeted with Petrona's big smile. She is just as sweet as they come. Teddy is also happy to see us so we chat for a bit, explore the grounds take a dip and have a wonderful meal... yup you guessed it... Teddy's Lobster Thermadore Mmmmmm....









All sauced up from the wine at dinner we head over to No Limit for some rum n ting and roadside dominoes. Linstons coming at noon tomorrow to take us to Treasure Beach, so we cab it back to CoCo and get in one last 'tub' in our room. 

Life is great...

No... its *EFFIN AWESOME*

----------


## billndonna

Great report and pictures Murph,please keep them coming!!

----------


## gerryg123

awesome report.

----------


## rasta ronnie

Coco

----------


## murph

Linston's coming to get us at noon so we pack all of our stuff up and get as much beachtime in as possible. We asked him to take us to the West End first, as we were looking for the Ras with the dreaded beard who sells spices. We didnt have luck, but we were so close... Linston was making calls and we tracked him to near the location of the new Just Natural, but we did not link up. Oh well- we love his jerk spice but will have to wait until next reach.

We then stopped at the Negril Farmers Market for one more try at some good rub- but to no avail.




I did run into an old friend Crazy Nacka. Its always good to see Nacka so we chat a bit- but I didnt want to bother as we was the DJ for the market.



Cappy and Linston both extended their hospitality to us and invited us to the infamous Zion Hill. *So you know we had to go check it out!* I told Linston how Ive seen old photos of him as a yute in the bamboo round house, and also spoke of the building of the spring videos. You can tell he was happy to hear that his pops is so proud of him. 

The road in takes you through the sugar cane fields- that alone I thought was pretty cool...



*LINSTON SAYS WHATS UP!*

----------


## murph

Quick shout out to Crazy Nacka

----------


## suzengrace

LOL..Crazy nacka a good friend of ours. glad to see he is well- I remember when he made his vid… I really like your report and the way get around… and nothing better than a street party on the west end for sure…continue

----------


## booger

> rennie69... oh man you must be getting excited- first trip! The 'stupid zone' not party zone.. is just a little section off to the side of Connie's Country Western Bar/ also known as Jenny's. Just a little area that you can go get 'stupid' in  I would recommend doing as I always do.. pick any night... cab it to Canoe around 3pm for happy hour then stroll up the west end just stopping at every place on the way. Before you know it you will be making friends and having blast. This would be called the 'West End', one of Negril's other gems (beside's the beach, etc). Have fun!


Connie's sister is now running C&D as a separate business. However, I can assure all those that might be concerned, the stupid section is still there. 

Connie has the best food on the West End, just saying.

great read Murph......

----------


## Mike_D

> Connie's sister is now running C&D as a separate business. However, I can assure all those that might be concerned, the stupid section is still there. 
> 
> Connie has the best food on the West End, just saying.
> 
> great read Murph......


Woah! So your saying that not only is Jenny's open, but the original C&D (10 square ft. Of Texas) is open for business as well? I loved the vibe in that little bar. I'll definitely be checking out both spots on my next trip.

Good stuff, Murph. Please continue.

----------


## booger

> Woah! So your saying that not only is Jenny's open, but the original C&D (10 square ft. Of Texas) is open for business as well? I loved the vibe in that little bar. I'll definitely be checking out both spots on my next trip.
> 
> Good stuff, Murph. Please continue.



Yes sir. The vibe is different however....... Not like it was when we were hanging out there.

----------


## HCT

May I ask about Treasure Beach?  Are you staying there or doing a day trip?

----------


## murph

*iron like a lion in zion*









At the market in Negril we picked up a gift tree for Cappy and Linston. This is an orange tree that bears good fruit for juices. The gift that keeps on givin! I told Linston that when tree is bearing fruit, bring us a couple when he picks us up, and he said nope... "You come to Zion, hop on my shoulders and pick the fruit off the tree by yourself." Even better! I imagined heading to Zion thirty years from now and getting an orange. Oh man... the memories I will have then... 



paintings from the 'old hippie days' as cappy put it







 

Upon leaving... Linston's mom came over to us and wouldnt let us leave without a hug! So sweet!!

Zion Hill was a great stop- I love being in the hills and find everytime I'm there thinking that I really should be spending more time there than sitting on the beach. It just speaks to my soul a bit more...

Well, a hug to mom and were off!

This video represents our road trip and was played a few times. This artist is easily #1 in Jamaica right now... his sound is fresh... his words are positive... Im diggin it

----------


## kaycee

Love the pics! Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Canadageorge

Really Love the video!  Jude

----------


## captaind

*Here's Linston and Mommy's birth mother...Her name is Izel...*

----------


## Seveen

what happened?

----------


## murph

what happened... well... on the way we stopped at a little place shown here to drain the red stripe tanks and a quick stop at Juicy Js in Sav. First time stopping at one of these (and probably the last)



On the way we spotted a Jamaican logging truck. Quite different than the ones in Maine...



We are getting closer and closer to Treasure Beach... and we pass a show sign on a utility pole. 

Oh my heart lifts a little... "who is it?" "whats the date?" "where?..." 

We pass it again and I have Linston brake and back up.  It was a sign for the legend FREDDIE MCGREGOR. Sure thats great... but the dates would never line up with mine... oh wait the sign says 'Nov 29th' our last night on the island! Even better... it says its in Treasure Beach. Better yet... its only 3 bucks! Woot woot! (insert airhorn!!!!!) 

*REGGAE TIME A COMETH*

We make it to the Treasure Beach community and arive at our home for the next four days- the rasta owned Kudeyha Guesthouse www.kudehya.com

----------


## Seveen

YES! and i'll come and beg again --- thanks for sharing

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

Murph, two things. I usually go to Treasure Beach but am going to Negril in 3 weeks for a visit. I'd appreciate your taxi list, either here or in a PM. And I'm guessing that you do, but I hope you've checked out Treasurebeachdotnet for info. I've stayed near where you're at, but if you make it down to Frenchman's Bay, check out Eggy's Beach Bar and also have a breakfast at Smurf's, a few chains up from the Treasure Beach Hotel. Dawn's a fantastic cook (and she sells Dawn roasted coffee beans). Have a good time and leave some Red Stripe for the February crew. If you're there Saturday, check out the lunch at M & D Grocery. Absolutely great Conch soup and cheap jerk, but Saturday's only and he'll sell out well before dinner.

----------


## murph

Hey Seveen- thanks for reminding me! One thing I hate is a quitter! (especially when it comes to trip reports) hahaha

Mike- heres my list that I keep handy on me when I go out in Negril

Linston (transfers and around town): 876 376 3652 
Michael (around town): 876-887-9342
Donald (my late night guy) 876-881-3485
Chicken (excursions) 876-378-3348
then I include my hotel's # for a worse case scenerio pleading  :Smile:  PLEASE Come get me... "where are you".. "NO IDEA???!!!"

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

Thanks Murph. I'm laminating myself. You may have drivers nearby in Great Bay but I recommend Pete whose wife is a partner in Diner's Delite @ 876-834-3591 or 876-450-4742 and Chris aka Strikey T @ 876-522-2606. Strikey T has a restaurant in Billy's Bay, quite a haul from you but he does offer pick-up service. He bops around while he cooks and is just a great all around guy.

----------


## murph

By the time we got there- the day was already behind us. So we decided to venture out to Jack Sprats for some grub and dranks. Food was okay but while we were there we talked with the waitress and she got us in touch with a boat captain who was able to take us out the next day. He said he would meet us close to where Kudeyha is to pick us up at ten a.m. So we called it an early night.

Wifey got caught again with the substiMoogy

----------


## Crusher

Brother Murph....does she know you are posting these pics? LOL!!!

----------


## murph

she doesnt even know they exist! hahaha

----------


## *vi*

> Brother Murph....does she know you are posting these pics? LOL!!!


LOL I was wondering the same thing.  Loving the report Murph.  I just found it so I've got some catching up to do then I'm coming back with a question or two.

----------


## *vi*

Oh and the substiMoogy story/explanation is too darn cute.  Mighty good man your are. Now going back to the beginning...

----------


## murph

The morning came, we get up early and walk around to get some red stripes for the boat ride... would you believe at 9am... we could not find a stripe for the life of us.  Grocery store- nope; bar- not open... then we made it to mmm... not sure the name of the beach...  but there was a lil shack type of beer place. The guy was working so I walk up "Its not too early for a stripe is it?"... "Never too early!" thats the response I was looking for- so we saddled up and waited there for our captain.

The captain's name was Bernard and he was right on time with a big ol smile! The boats name was MR NICE GUY. and if youve ever seen "Half Baked" you know... thats the guy we want to ride with!

I knew it was going to be a magical day...

----------


## HuskerJohn

Great report murph!  Been to TB twice.  Really laid back and peaceful......

----------


## callme2

Nice, entertaining trip...

----------


## Mike_D

Hanging at the Captain's yard? No rookie mistake there!

Looking forward to hearing more about Treasure Beach. Good stuff!

----------


## murph

and... *WE'RE OFF!!!*



Nothing quite like being out on a boat in the ocean... it was a perfect day and we had ALOT to be thankful for- as today is Thanksgiving Day

Everything was going great that is... until we spot a bunch of *SHARKS!* Now we arent in the biggest boat and these sharks must have been at least 6-7 feet long. They looked mean and hungry!!! Damn things started jumping right out of the water...









*THE HORROR!!!*

----------


## T&A

Awesome "shark" pictures!!

----------


## Jamadian

Them kinda sharks just do love nibbles :-) No worries mon  :Wink:

----------


## Mike_D

Damn, murph! You got me with those sharks. Good one!

----------


## nutz4travel

So lucky to see the "sharks"!  Awesome  :Smile:

----------


## Seveen

nice!

----------


## two4today

Awesome Dude!  Love the 'Sharks'!!

----------


## murph

So we pass the "apparant" danger and then pass the infamous Pelican Bar. We wave to the crew as they too are on a boat and just about to get things set up. We let them know for later... *"two fish!"*

I take a couple random passerby shots of the coast...







Here's one *ROOKIE MISTAKE* that I didnt make but will point out so others dont... "Ocean front villas... are not always the best deal around!" hahaha




Next stop we turn into the Black River... pretty cool change of scenery. From beautiful blue ocean filled with sharks to the dark/black river filled will gators! Man its like being on an African safari (only feeling much much more irie!)

----------


## Seveen

still on my to-do list --- and i want to-do it next visit . . . thanks for the motivation :-)

----------


## Jamadian

Just a harmless chameleon in that last picture Murph, no problem mon  :Cool:

----------


## murph

So the Black River was a cool experience... we stopped off and had a couple stripes at a place right on the river. We also picked up a lil gator carving and a super sweet carving of like 6 birds on a tree. My moms loves birds so knock another one off the ol Xmas list! Damn Im good... Irie as can be... having the time of our lives.. and were still productive! Gotta love that.



Coming out of the river into the ocean- and its just a short jount to the Pelican Bar. Its amazing how you do so much research on a place... then you finally get there! *Its almost sureal...* 

Here's some pics of our time at the Pelican.









We only drank 1 drink at the pelican. ONE! Well it was more like a 1/2 glass of overproof with a splash of mango juice. Gots to be careful with the OP!






Our Thanksgiving feeesh! SOOO Tasty.... sooooo right.... *soooo THANKFUL!*




Thats when I witnessed another ROOKIE mistake!!! Poor guy it was like in slow motion... girl asks boy "we should go snorkling." Boy attempts to head to where the boats are anchored. Boy isnt wearing water shoes... boy makes it to the boat, drops his snorkling equipment and grabs his foot with a holy shnikies look on his face. Snorkle gear floats away in the currant... girl looking on like WTF... boy swims to fetch his gear... boy swims back to the Pelican and is in PAIN. Sea Urchins=1; Boy's foot=0. 

Please people wear water shoes when going to the Pelican!

Bernard drops us off and we wander around treasure beach a bit...

----------


## Jamadian

Are there many cases of sea urchins right on the main beach?

----------


## murph

not that Ive seen... more up on the cliffs though. Of course- your not walking on the bottom at the cliffs- so you just see them stuck to the rocks

----------


## SuperSara

What a fun trip report, Murph! In a few weeks I'm excited to finally be staying on the cliffs and spending some time in the west end.

----------


## murph

Back at the Kudeyha Guesthouse, me and the owner- I-Ras share a lyric or two...



Anyone guess what song we sang?...

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

*I don't know what song but that looks like the Prime Minister's copter coming in to Jakes.*

----------


## Lorax2

"Smoke gets in your eyes" ?
"Kaya" ?

----------


## SazO

Awesome TR Murph! You know where the house is subsiding into the sea? Well, if that's on your right and Pelican is behind you (kind of) what's the area/beach called around that point? The long stretch of beach In between that house and I assume the river mouth to Black River?. 
I am asking because that's where we got the boat from to Pelican bar and I have some pics to send to some people who shared the boat trip with us and I have no clue what that beach was called. 
Thanks!.
I can't wait for you and wifey and SubstiMoggy to go on your next trip, your reports are just brilliant and highly entertaining too. Those 'sharks' looked really REALLY hungry - lucky escape there Murph!!  :Smile:

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

*I'm not Murph but I believe what you are asking about is called Parottee Bay/Beach*

----------


## Jamadian

Keep the pic's and report coming Murph, love it. Between you, Kahuna3 and Crusher you'll get us through this DIFF until we arrive on Friday.

----------


## Bluez

Great trip report, love the pics, how lucky for you to see dolphins and crocs.  Yes, your report is def keeping us all going!!

----------


## kylake

Thanks Murph for TR and pics

----------


## murph

the song... *"POLICE IN HELICOPTER!"*... figured the helicopter pic would give it away...

Anywho... that night on our balcony- we caught a wonderful sunset 



then headed out to Frenchman's reef for dinner and some live reggae music....



All in all- just a *perfect day* in Treasure Beach. 

The next morning I get up at the butt crack of dawn and snap some shots of the sunrise...

----------


## murph

I brought my towel, lighter and "breakfast" down to the beach first thing... it was *SO relaxing.* No one to ask me to "buy a shell"... no one to ask for handout... no one to peddle their wares on me. Just me, my breakfast, the sounds of the waves and the hot sun. 
*If my soul could smile- its cheeks would hurt.*  :Smile: 







After a nice nap (not sure if you can really call it a nap since it was more like sleep- extended)... I walked over to the beach- beach. (more of a swimming beach than the rocky water beach I was laying out on)

Here she is...




not even one footprint...

----------


## Jamadian

4 more sleeps Murph and I'll be making footprints in  the sand  :Embarrassment:

----------


## tcross420

Big stinkin helicopter flow through di air
what dem call it 
dem call it weedeater

Ganja farmer - Marlon asher

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

A 20 something might not appreciate Treasure Beach, you know. While I loved Negril back in the 20 or so years I went there, I love the last 12 or so I've spent in Treasure Beach. Two different world. Going back to Negril for a few days next month, then off to Treasure Beach. For the first time we're spending some time right on Jack Sprat Lane. If you went to Frenchman's Reef, I'm guessing you might have had a few at Eggy's Beach Bar, on the beach just east of there. When it gets below zero here, I watch this to forget and to remember.  http://www.360globe.net/jamaica/trea...-at-night.html

----------


## sabu

Yes boss, yes boss, yes boss.....what a classic!

----------


## yetta

Wow!!!  As the song says..."take me there!"  Truly amazing 360!!

----------


## pretty40

nice........

----------


## Seveen

i love Treasure Beach --- yes as i "mature" lol --- i do enjoy the more off the beaten trail places

loving the report murph - you are too funny!

----------


## murph

Later that day we decided to venture up to Lovers Leap. Windy road up to the top and the view was *spectacular!*  Heres a few pics of the view and the grounds...

----------


## murph

After that we headed to Frenchmans again for lunch. And yes... I got the *feesh!* (my new fave)



After lunch we strolled over to Eggy's for some stripes. The lady there was so pleasant she gave me a sweet Eggy's coosie... and better yet... a big hug! 

This was our last full day in Jamrock... and nah sad none. I got a big show tonight!  Not a big show... a *BIG SHIP!!!* (insert airhorn)

----------


## murph

Part of the day was spent playing with I-Ras's young pickney. He's so cute- we had a blast. He loved the toys I brought him



We took a nice pre-show napper and then ventured out for dinner at Jake's. We tried going to Mar Blue but they were not open- oh well. 





The food was okay but the atmosphere was almost surreal. Since the show was next door at Jack Sprat's- we could hear the *LOUD* sound system and decided we wanted NO part of getting closer to that. They were seriously playing the *WORST* music Ive ever heard... maybe in my entire life. No reggae... just garbage from the states. So we stayed at Jake's and has the whole place to ourselves. Once we heard the show about to start- then we headed over. Our ears thanks us for that!



The place was packed and the vibe was right... First to take the stage was a young kid named Likkle Kartel. Let me tell you- this kid was tight! He just got right up and started freestylin and it was *IMPRESSIVE!* 




Then old school reggae time with Ernest Wilson. This guy has *SOUL!* It was great watching the crowd sing every word to most of his songs.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Awesome.  We did lovers leap before.  The ocean doesnt even look real from that high up.

----------


## murph

Then the legend, the Big Ship- *Freddie McGregor* took the stage. Song after song just flowed from his mouth to everyones hearts. This show was the perfect way to wrap up an unbelievable vacation. 









We made it to the end of the show and reached home around 2:30. I scarfed down whatever I had left of my special cake, we closed our eyes and then was woken up by I-Ras "Hey mon- your ride's here!" Oh man it was like 7:30am and Linston was ready to take us to MoBay. We say our goodbye's and made the journey along the old road to Negril. Ive never been that way before so it was a pretty awesome experience.  

We made it to Mobay and relaxed in the Club Lounge while we waited for our departure. Thats when I knew that I wasnt in paradise anymore... we're going through security and this lady who must have sat in her chair at an all inclusive all vacation was SO annoying. Wifey went through the metal detector and the light goes off. Well this lady is so loud "I knew I should have gone before her!" Like really lady.. if you knew it then why didnt you?... then Im about to go through ... and I have 3 people talking to me at once. Guy from Club Lounge was saying something to me to my left, another lady was saying something to me to my right, and the metal detector guy was saying something. So I was attempting to figure out what they were saying and thats when it hit me... that I was *NOT in PARADISE* anymore... the lady pokes me so rudely in the back and says GO. Like really lady... who pokes random people now adays?... I thought about yelling at her. But instead the cake took over and I just as slow as effin possible went through. I felt bad for Jamaica for having to host this old bag for her vacation. I felt bad for all of the people that she treated rudely at her all inclusive. I mean after the experience I just had over the past week- I could *NEVER* be rude to anyone. I have nothing but respect for people. It was sad to think that this lady learned *ZERO* during her stay here in Jamaica. 

*Well thats a wrap!!! Thanks everyone for your kind words and encouragement.* 

BTW... the real Moogy says hello!

----------


## jamaicarob

thanx , soon come

----------


## T&A

Great stuff man  :Smile:  sounds like you had a blast!

----------


## gerryg123

> So I was attempting to figure out what they were saying and thats when it hit me... that I was *NOT in PARADISE* anymore... the lady pokes me so rudely in the back and says GO. Like really lady... who pokes random people nowadays?... I thought about yelling at her. But instead the cake took over and I just as slow as effin possible went through. I felt bad for Jamaica for having to host this old bag for her vacation. I felt bad for all of the people that she treated rudely at her all inclusive.


Sounds my ex-wife. Great report Murph.

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

One of my favorite trip reports! Thanks so much. If you ever return to Treasure Beach, you can take a fishing boat to the bottom of Lovers Leap and you will be amazed at how close it is as opposed to going by car. Too bad about the lady in exit security. You handled it well. I'm not sure I would have been so mellow after being poked. I hope I'll never find out. Mike

----------


## HuskerJohn

Very, very nice trip report.  Really enjoyed the Treasure Beach part.  Got to get back there.  Maybe next year!

----------


## Lorax2

Awesome trip report Murph, great read and nice pictures, thanks...I really like how you chilled out on the annoying woman at the airport, that's the only way to go bro.  :Smile:  
...oh, and Moogy looks like he/she may have gotten into someone's stash  :Wink:

----------


## Jenn

Great report! Loved it. Thanks for taking the time to post!

----------


## Seveen

Loved it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!

----------


## cleome

Wow.. Great trip!

----------


## kylake

Thanks again Murph for a nice report and beautiful pictures

----------


## Mike_D

I really enjoyed this trip report. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## CherryNorth49

Murph, I am just getting caught up after my usual post-trip exile from all things Negril and I must say  I read your report with a certain amount of frustration.  Sunshine and I both wish you had said hello that night at Catcha! Then at least I'd have had a face to be on the lookout for too. My frustration is because based on the pictures you posted, we were on a pretty similar tour of Negril.  As I read along, I kept exclaiming to myself, "But we were there too!" We must have just missed each other a handful of times.  I am sorry we didn't get to make your acquaintance, but there is always next time right?

Thanks for sharing, I really enjoyed the report.   Treasure beach is on our bucket list, so I really appreciated seeing some of the sites. A beach with no footprints but your own?  That is magic.

----------


## murph

Hey cherry! 

Yeah- I figured I would see you guys for sure at the SeaStar show... darn it the heck. Oh well.. next time! 

And next time eating or not... We're crashing your table!  :Smile:

----------


## tfw73

Love all the pictures!  I think CCLP is awesome.  Did you have any pictures of the south coast?

----------


## TAH

Great report. If you don't mind, what was your overall experience like at KuDehya? I'm going to be there for a few days in the very near future, just wondering what to expect? Did you eat there at all? 

Thanks again.

----------


## Guy Raudenbush

I'm enjoying your little tail of sorrow. Can'y wait to start ours. 13 days and counting down. cold In PA.

----------


## murph

TAH- overall I loved Kudeyha! The only downfall of the place is the spelling- I can never get it right. hahaha 

But really- the place was awesome- I love the laid back rasta vibe! The owners were great and their son and I hit it off- make sure to bring him some toys  :Smile: 

Location is perfect- close walk to everything TB has to offer... I didnt get a chance to eat there- but wish I had. 

One night- I did wish that I had AC... all other nights were breezy and just fine for sleeping. 

Inside the guesthouse- everything is new and clean. No 'roughing it' here

The view off the porch was just perfect- I could have sat there and just stared at the sea for hours... days.... months... you get the idea!

I hope this helps- let me know if you have any other questions that I can help you with.

----------


## ohliz

Wonderful report and pictures!   I've walked by Kudeyha many times from Mar Blue to the nice sandy beach (might be my favorite beach, that one)  and always wondered about it. Looks kind of like a ship up there  :Smile:

----------


## IRIEchic

Great report I've never was really interested in visiting the west end until now...Thanks for sharing!

----------


## TAH

> TAH- overall I loved Kudeyha! The only downfall of the place is the spelling- I can never get it right. hahaha 
> 
> But really- the place was awesome- I love the laid back rasta vibe! The owners were great and their son and I hit it off- make sure to bring him some toys 
> 
> Location is perfect- close walk to everything TB has to offer... I didnt get a chance to eat there- but wish I had. 
> 
> One night- I did wish that I had AC... all other nights were breezy and just fine for sleeping. 
> 
> Inside the guesthouse- everything is new and clean. No 'roughing it' here
> ...


Awesome, very glad to hear that. We will be there very soon. We're staying up top, the terrace is what sold me. That, and being Rasta owned. Irie. 

We (I) was a little worried about no AC this time of year, but I'm sure we'll manage, especially being at the end of the trip after we've adjusted. We actually have a unique gift or two that we're bringing to them, one that I let them know about ahead of time, the other a small surprise (modest). We've done day trips to the south coast before, but never stayed. 

If you don't mind sharing, what were your favorite places to eat? I'm not at all picky, but my feminine half is a somewhat picky eater. She's not new to JA, so that's a plus, but food is one of my concerns because she MUST BE HAPPY. lol. I assume all of the nearby beaches are safe to walk? How about at night? 

Any other tips you can think of? We're in our early 30's, and we love the island vibe, but are fairly quiet, low key people. We don't do AI's. 

Thanks for taking the time, it is much appreciated.

----------


## murph

Beaches and streets are safe no worries there... just bring mini mag light for walking around. 

Food... TB doesnt have the _choice selections_ that Negril has- thats for sure. I would have tried MarBlue- if they were open... I got a couple good meals from Frenchman's. Jakes was good. Jack Sprats was decent. There was a vegetarian place that I had wish I tried not too far away. There was Smurfs and Treasure Beach Hotel- both we didnt get a chance to try. Best meal I had was at the Pelican Bar.

other tips... if you like red stripe- bring em with you

let me know if you have any other questions I can help with- have fun!

----------


## TAH

> Beaches and streets are safe no worries there... just bring mini mag light for walking around. 
> 
> Food... TB doesnt have the _choice selections_ that Negril has- thats for sure. I would have tried MarBlue- if they were open... I got a couple good meals from Frenchman's. Jakes was good. Jack Sprats was decent. There was a vegetarian place that I had wish I tried not too far away. There was Smurfs and Treasure Beach Hotel- both we didnt get a chance to try. Best meal I had was at the Pelican Bar.
> 
> other tips... if you like red stripe- bring em with you
> 
> let me know if you have any other questions I can help with- have fun!


Thanks for the info, much appreciated. We're leaving tonight...

----------


## ohliz

You can buy red stripe cases (and lots of other stuff) at the supermarket in Crossroads, just 10 minutes from TB.  If you are going straight from MoBay, you can do the same in Black River.

Mar Blue is a truly special dining experience, but is not consistently open in off season. Contact them and see beforehand, they have a web site and respond to email quickly.

We had a wonderful meal in Great Bay at Stephanie's on the beach. Cookshop with great prices and food. Rent a scooter and drive around a bit, it's fun to do since there is little car traffic.

----------


## Jim-Donna

Clap Clap Clap....Still a great report.........................Here is the part I loved. Someone said" I hate losers who do not finish there report"................well that is me! So Sorry !

----------


## reps

Thanks great trip

----------


## murph

Wowzah- bittersweet seeing this trip report on the feed as I've already been chompin at the bit to get back to Jamaica... wifey and I have a new addition and we cant wait to get her in that warm watah!

----------


## JitterBug

how cute is that?

----------


## tranquilitygurl

Murph, Murph, Murph....what a wonderful trip report.  I read today from beginning to end and did not want to stop as I found your report right when I had finished cooking breakfast!!!!

Your adventure in Negril was WONDERFUL, videos, pictures, wifey was WONDERFUL.  Aaah, I will return to Jamaica 1st Quarter of 2016. 

And, I too wonder how people can go to Jamaica and come out with same ol Attitude.  They just DON'T GET IT!!!!  

Merry Christmas and again thanks for trip report,
TG

----------


## TAH

lol, nice lobstah

----------


## Canadageorge

What a cute likkle lobster.  What's her name?  I can see her on the beach pretty soon.  You and wifey look so happy.  Merry Christmas  George and Judi from Toronto

----------


## mjc12771

What an awesome trip report.  We leave in just over a week and this has made me even more excited.  First time to Jamaica.

----------


## murph

hey George and Judi! Her name is Cordelia Pearl! 

mjc12771- glad the report got you pumped! You'll love the people n vibe in Jamaica. Let me know if you have any questions I can help with. Just remember don't take anything that is handed to you and no the pineapple ganj is not grown "in the pineapple" bahaha

----------


## mjc12771

Murph- first time to Negril but not to the hustler antics. I learn my lesson about not allowing anything to be put on me and a seller realized I didn't return with the money in Mexico. I begged him to take it back as I had no money on me and didn't want and he keep pushing and pushing for me to go get my money I finally just left and didn't return. Thank goodness it was at market night at hotel and never saw hustle again.

----------


## limeex2

Having been to Negril and TB, Being newly single, I am coming down in Jan or Feb. I thought there would be more to keep me busy in Negril, but the vibe in TB is so alluring and they way Negril was when I first started going down. Dang you made the ADHD kick in. What I do??   lol

----------


## 541lion

Awesome report and pics! U did it right brother.. I think you'd love shades cottage in Belmont.. Anyway loved the pics and everything.. I started earlier and couldn't stop.. Cheers man

----------


## murph

Hey thanks lion. 

Shades cottage is something I need to look into for sure Bigga sounds like a righteous guy... Belmont holds a place in my heart as I was able to sit and talk with Alvera, Peter Tosh's mother one afternoon- it was pretty special to me.  

Im digging the Great Huts you're talkin about,  I need to check that area out!

----------

